# Who is this fish?



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Could someone please help me identify my cichlid? Also is this a male or female?










Thanks,

Jon


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Metriaclima callainos


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cobalt Zebra, Metriaclima callainos, probably male


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe his name is George.


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

I also believe that he probably doesn't speak english because he doesn't listen to a word I say!!


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

So how big should he be for about 8 months of owning him? The closest that I can tell he is about 3" from end to end. Does he look healthy, proper coloring and all?

Jon

While I was out tonight I decided to get a few more tankmates for him. I bought two more callainos, one yellow and one albino. I also bought an acei but I'm not exactly sure what kind. I couldn't resist as he is beautiful. He is a dark blue with a yellow top fin. I am concerned about the acei being compatible but so far everything seems okay. I am kind of experimenting with a tank setup that incorporates some hiding areas for these guys. I have another concern about the size differences between the three new fish (all around 1") and my existing cobalt. Will I have to worry about the size difference or is it not too big of a deal if they are all compatible fish? Hopefully the fish police don't yell at me too much if the acei isn't quite a match but I am obsessed with ciclids right now and just could not wait to get some!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

You might want to post this in the Malawi forum, but you'll get the following questions:

What's the new/current stock list?
How big is the tank (dimensions)?

And are you saying the new callainos are yellow and albino? Because those don't exist. Or do you mean 2 cobalts, a yellow fish, and an albino fish (4 total)?

Generally, you want to have 1m/3+f of each species (Electric Yellows and Aceis, the ratio is less important as they're monomorphic). As long as the callainos is well fed and can't easily snack on the newbies, they should be fine.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Personally I think she looks like a female. I have both a male and a female metriaclima callainos and they are both beautiful fish. Have fun!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

dielikemoviestars said:


> I believe his name is George.


I was thinking he looked more like a Mario :lol:

Very nice cobalt you have there. It is getting hard to find ones og that quality in LFS.

I am going with - probably a male. My females have much more rounded anal fins.


----------

